# Binned my flexi lead!



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Last week a dog in my village was on a flexi lead and got run over when he ran onto the road, the lead was set too long :-( 
Dog was rushed to the vet and I think he was ok but it did make me think...

Then today in the park my dog wanted to play with a dog on one of those flexi leads, went running round and round, the owner let the lead right out, her dog went running after my dog and you can imagine what happened when he got to the end of the lead!

I honestly advise anyone to get rid of those dangerous things! I loved mine when I had a puppy but it's in the bin now!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Completely agree - I think they're dangerous! If your dog can't be let off for whatever reason, a long training lead is so much better.

The flexi leads also teach dogs to pull as they learn that pulling on the lead allows them to go further when the lock is off. So when on a normal lead, the you'll just the same!

Not to mention the horrible friction burns you get when a dog decides to wrap its lead around your legs!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The trick with a flexi lead is to be 100% focused. And only ever have it on extend when in a park. But totally agree about the pulling. They aren't very comfy to hold either.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Also worth mentioning that if used on a puppy it should be with a harness not on their collar as the weight of the flex pressure on their neck isn't good for them


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have never used one. I like to keep my dogs close on lead walks. I don't see the point in the flexi leads unless you are in an open space where the dogs aren't allowed off. 

A dog here ran out on the road on a flexi lead and the owner wasn't quick enough. That dog died.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hate them! Best place for it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love mine! I have used it for years and for us it is lets me obey the leash laws in parks with rules yet allows Rufus the freedom he is used to. He can run about sniffing. When we approach another dog or road I get him close and tell him to stay close with no need to switch leashes. We have draconian leash laws here in parks with no need for them. The fines can be very hefty.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They chewed through the ones I got when they were younger. My previous dog didn't chase anything so it was easy to use one. But I would always shorten it when we started to approach the road. I even do that with their regular leash, especially since these two like to chase birds and such. But I shorten my hold on the leash so that they are unable to reach the road at all (6ft leash turns into a 3ft leash). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am not a big fan of the flexi. I have one but only use it in the park when there is snow so she can run around. She loves snow and in winter she doesn't pick up everything she sees. I keep it short when I am on the busy Lakeshore Rd (4 lane road on the way to the park) I only give her slack when we are in the park. Oddly enough she pulls less with it on for some reason?? If we see an other dog I shorten it and lock it.

In the spring/summer we use her 6 foot leash. If she was on her flexi she would eat all the goose poop etc....this way I can control her better. Our park is not leash free if you do put them off leash you get a hefty fine! We do have off leash parks but I am not a big fan because some people bring aggressive dogs there so you just never know. We walk an hour a day on lead in our park and then 2 times a week she goes to the indoor dog park to play and run it costs 10 dollars an hour but worth it to see her have fun. City life is so much different than country life. She is happy and well balanced so that is all that matters. 

In the country rules are less strict. I'm sure she would love to go to the country would probably run off and never come back


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I can't stand them, my daughter got a burn on her leg with one when Bonnie got tangled round her. The last one I bought Dexter bit right through his in about 5 seconds of me putting his on! I was not pleased with him!


----------

